# Antler Pen Stands



## rdabpenman (Jun 1, 2014)

These go over great at gun shows.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06123.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06120.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06105.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06102.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 1, 2014)

A few more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 1, 2014)

Another one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 1, 2014)

One more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 1, 2014)

Another one.

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC06376.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 1, 2014)

Beautiful work. I've got a drawer full of cutoff antlers. Now I know what to do with them. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 1, 2014)

I can see why they are a hit .


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Those are very neat.

Ray


----------



## David Seaba (Jun 1, 2014)

Great job Les! I love using antler as bases. Yours look Great.
David


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 1, 2014)

Great way to use up the odd pieces...Those look very nice Les!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

